
ExxonMobil sued for defrauding investors by misrepresenting climate change - fnordsensei
https://www.esquire.com/news-politics/politics/a28636123/exxonmobil-lawsuit-climage-change-new-york/
======
nerdponx
New York State has been involved in a few of these "activist" type of cases
stemming from the AG's office. So far I haven't heard of any of them meeting
great success, so will have to wait and see on this one as well.

